# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Die Enzalutamid-Härtefallregelung wird für neue Patienten geschlossen

## RalfDm

Die Firma Astellas, Hersteller des neuartigen Medikaments Xtandi® (Wirkstoff: Enzalutamid) zur Behandlung von kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs, teilte dem BPS mit Mail vom 28. Februar d. J. das Folgende mit:

"Astellas  hat eine wesentlich stärkere Nachfrage nach Enzalutamid im Rahmen des  Härtefallprogramms erhalten als erwartet, ebenfalls sehr stark erhöht  war die Enzalutamid-Nachfrage in den USA nach dem dortigen  beschleunigten Zulassungsprozess. Um gewährleisten zu können, dass die  Patienten, die bereits in das Härtefallprogramm aufgenommen wurden, auch  weiterhin mit der Medikation versorgt werden können, wurde es  notwendig, das Härtefallprogramm für neue Patienten in Europa zu  schließen." 

Ralf

----------

